

Google Maps was better than MapQuest, but it took more than that for it to win - cezary
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/double-true-5741f0f6079b

======
joekozPHL
A great read on how a small, ultimately pointless feature (satellite view of
your own house) drew users with its "wow" factor.

